# How I made my live planted tree frog terrarium



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Exo Terra 60x45x60
Rough cork Background on the sides
Natural cork background on the back
Sponge mushrooms siliconed on to the sides.











Then I made planters out of coco panel to hold the broms in place. I siliconed those to the walls.










Added the bromeliads









Added lots of soil, mixed with orchid bark and landscaped it. 

Attached climbers to the walls, planted it up and arranged the various branches.










and here's the frog that's living in it..


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

That looks really good.
Where did you get the background from?


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh and I know the heatmat is meant to be hung on the side but what happens if you cover both sides with a background?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

reptilekeeping.co.uk for the rough and natural cork backgrounds. 
The heat mats heat up to about 40 degrees which will then just heat the backgrounds which will still keep the tank warm.


----------



## alcon1984 (Jan 14, 2008)

great job, looks the biz :no1:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

That's simply gorgeous!!:flrt:


----------

